# Gregorian chant with organ pedal point



## KristinkaApelsinka

Does exist any gregorian chants with organ pedal point like in this video?
I'm crazy about it, sounds magically)


----------



## Mandryka

I don't know, but what it reminded me of is some of the things that Marcel Pérès does on his recording of music from the Church of Milan, where he uses throat singing like an organ pedal point below chants in Ecce Quam Bonum et Jocundum. He does the same sort of thing in the music of chants from the Church of Rome, in the graduel Hec Dies and elsewhere. It's a very attractive technique I think.


----------



## Eschbeg

The music in the video is not actually Gregorian chant but organum, which was sort of an adaptation of Gregorian chant. So if you're looking for more music like it, do a search for organum. The composer of the video, Pérotin, is one of the two composers usually considered the greatest writers of organum; the other was his predecessor Léonin.


----------



## AdrianW

Perotin's _Beata viscera_ is actually an example of the medieval musical genre known as _Conductus_. In particular this is the only known example by Perotin of a monophonic _Conductus_ (i.e. for only one line of melody), the drone being added effectively for the performance. The _Conductus_ was a newly-composed musical setting of a Latin poem - in this case for the Blessed Virgin Mary - performed during a procession at Mass. This particular composition by Perotin was written to a poem by Philip the Chancellor, and the performance in the above video presents only the first two stanzas of a total of seven.

A score, together with the full text, can be found at https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net...viscera.pdf/revision/latest?cb=20140120211720


----------

